# Diff ques



## rcollamore (Feb 5, 2009)

just have a ques i have a 2004 GTO when i came back from iraq i went got my car from my ex house and i started to hear this like rubbin noise in the rear when am turnin at low speeds really werid, I take to the dealership and they say its my diff and my transmission am just tryin to see if anyone has had this problem before


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

rcollamore said:


> just have a ques i have a 2004 GTO when i came back from iraq i went got my car from my ex house and i started to hear this like rubbin noise in the rear when am turnin at low speeds really werid, I take to the dealership and they say its my diff and my transmission am just tryin to see if anyone has had this problem before


sadly diff noises are somewhat common. i'd try draining the diff fluid and replacing it with Torco and add FORD "F" type friction modifier (*YES the "F" type* is the correct one). it's Torco RGO 85-145 and Ford FM. sometimes it helps. it may have something to do with having it sit....oh, and welcome home.


----------

